# Bathroom Exhaust Fan Location in Drywall



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

trophywalleye said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have drywalled a bit before, but now I am drywalling my own main bathroom ceiling solo, and require a tip.
> 
> ...


Cutting the sheetrock is a simple matter using a sheetrock saw. Beam location is more important. It is easiest to locate the fan with one side next to a beam for solid fastening. I would sheetrock first, spackle and paint the ceiling. Prior to this I would decide on my location, measure it
out on paper, route the electric and put in the vent and hose and have everything set to go. Now cut out the size hole necessary , attach electric and hose, and secure fan to beam. Attach cover grate and you're done.


----------



## williamwiens (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd gowith option 1. but like above, depends on where the joist are..


----------



## trophywalleye (Dec 4, 2010)

My ceiling joists run perpendicular to how I drew my drywall. My fan and ducting is already installed, however I am willing to modify it. One side of the fan is fastened to a ceiling joist via a bracket. 

So if I drywall after the fact, I should go with option 1? I'm pretty set on drywalling after, unless its definitely not recommended.

williamwiens, 

Have you seen option 1 done before? 

More opinions appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

trophywalleye said:


> My ceiling joists run perpendicular to how I drew my drywall. My fan and ducting is already installed, however I am willing to modify it. One side of the fan is fastened to a ceiling joist via a bracket.
> 
> So if I drywall after the fact, I should go with option 1? I'm pretty set on drywalling after, unless its definitely not recommended.
> 
> ...


Yes, option 1 will probably be easier for you to cut out the rock. Spackle thinly or your fan face isn't going to sit flat to the ceiling. Measure carefully and good luck.


----------

